# John's Mtn. Wma



## tonyrittenhouse (Nov 30, 2015)

Does anyone know how many were killed on the John's mtn. hunt 11/27/ - 11/29 ?


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Jan 8, 2016)

26 deer killed....right around 700 hunters checked in for the hunt.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jan 8, 2016)

Dec Cohutta had a better success rate.


----------

